# nissan clubs in ontario



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

i was wondering if guys no of any nissan car clubs in toronto area


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I only found local club's that guy's in the area meet up and talk car's etc. there's one at the bottom of this page called Vitalmotion. You may allready know about them but it's at the bottom of this page anyway's, i'm from Peterborough which is 45min away so if you find any local nissan clubs let me know i'll do the same.


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

will do man


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

gtasentra.net?


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

yea i saw that one the other day is it open to all nissans


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I checked that one out also but it stated that it was mainly for B15 owner's, keep checking though it'd be nice to find one that has all type's/year's off nissan model's.


----------

